# Cyclogest or Gestone injections ??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just wondering what you had and what you preferred.
I am thinking should we have cyclogest or gestone injections this time round
I always worry about not getting enough in the cyclogest, but have been told the gestone injections are painful !!!

Whats your views girls 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have never had the injections but I do wish I had been perscribed them as I too worry about the cyclogest & I have had a poll on here.
I did ask about the injections but she said with ivf they so cyclogest , I know my clinic use the ingections for iui but the women go in to have the injection rather than do it at home.. not sure why ??
I start stims in Oct are you short or long protocol ?

  With Love  Katy. xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Madison 
i am doing a long protocol 

Good Luck with your tx 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jo,

The needles for the Gestone injections are quite frightening - so very large. I numbed the area before hand with a bag of frozen peas and they were not as bad as I expected. My DH did them and was very good.

Gestone worked so much better for me. The Cytogest did not stop the breakthrough bleeding in my previous 3 cycles. Gestone did.

Hope that this helps.

Kindest regards,


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Jo,

We used Cyclogest and I hated them. By the end of the prescription I was very sore and delighted to have my first free day.

We weren't offered a choice but if we were then next time I'd seriously consider the injections (and this from a needle phobe).

Best of luck whatever you decide.


Edna


----------



## Roseflower (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Jo,

I had Cyclogest previously (-ve) and asked for Gestone this time as my sister has got pregnant using it.  May all be psychological but sounds good to me.  Slight discomfort rather than pain.  Trick seems to be one DH, warm vial in hand for 20-30mins beforehand, and give good massage afterwards to injection spot.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I had cyclogest first time round (BFN), and have Gestone this time around  .

In terms of medication I found the cyclogest preferable, even though I didn't like them that much, but the Gestone injections so far, are horrid !  

Lx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

JO

The gestone injections are definalty quite scary, but all in all much preferred them to the cyclogest cramps. Unfortunately they gave me cyclogest to start with and I cramped and cramped before ET, I also cramped and cramped on the way home from ET after they had taken me off them that same day. Not a good start!!

I would def go for the gestone, the injections aren't as bad as you expect...........once you get going and get over the needle shock!

Good luck

Love Lou xx xx


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hi

On my last cycle I had pessaries 2 x 4 times a day - inc one at 2am in the morning which was the worst! I also found them messy.

This time (I'm on 2WW) I'm on Gestone and the injections do hurt and take longer than other injections I've had (I also have a Clexane one each night in the tum and is nothing compared to the Gestone) but the pain in bearable and I would certainly choose the injections over the pessaries. I have had a little bruising but no lumps or anything.

Lemonjelly x


----------



## thingummijig (Jul 16, 2008)

GESTONE:
Between other women complaining about the pain and the look of dread on the face of the nurse when I said there was no way my beloved would be able to administer the injection, I was really beginning to wind myself up over the Gestone injections.  

I convinced my local medical practice to book me daily visits to the nurse to get it done.

The nurse then added to my distress pointing out that the blue needles I'd been given (which were twice the size of the ones I'd been using before) weren't suitable because they weren't long enough!!  With that last straw, I insisted that I lie down so that I could try to relax because I see stress as my greatest enemy.  

The barest pinch feeling later, I was feeling like a bit of a twit.  

I think that if you're injecting in the leg, it is tougher and I've heard several women recommend the frozen bag of peas idea.  However, in the hands of an expert, it's done in an instant and even this wimp found it painless. 

There's just a slight ache that I notice if I lie on the side of the injection in just the wrong position, but a slight fidget clears even that.

Other people's comments on the success of Gestone leave me feeling very optimistic for my two "beautiful" embryos that have been nestling inside for 2 days. 

b.


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had cyclogest first time round BFN

This time I have Gestone, the needles are frighting and I have to get my husband to do them but it didn't hurt that much. I had spotting for 3 days from day 8 but all stopped now.

My buttocks are a bit bruised and sore but worth it, this time I got my BFP 

I would have the injections b4 the cyclogest anytime. 

Now waiting for my first scan
Sarahxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there, I'm wondering about gestone. I am just about to go for 3rd attempt and last time a bled 7 days on cyclogest after ET. I'm thinking I may ask the hosp for Gestone as it seems to help stop bleeding does it?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there thingummijig 

This is an old thread/poll from 2005 so I've not voted and also cos there aren't really enough options for me 

I've had varying combinations of crinone and cyclogest together for some of my IVFs, as well as HCG injections as support during 2ww, my own natural progesterone through natural FETs and last IVF had gestone injections.

Whilst we've not achieved a BFP that's stayed, I would definitely go for gestone again next time.  Apart from the FETs (where both resulted in chem pgs/early mc's), 3 of our fresh IVFs have all resulted in me bleeding early during 2ww....the only time I managed to get to 14dpEC without bleeding/spotting, was with our 4th IVF (and we had blastocysts transferred) where I had gestone injections.  Gestone didn't prevent bleeding for me completely as still did before test day but never even made it to 14dpEC before so that was certainly one step further than previous attempts !  I'll definitely be requesting gestone again next time round !!

My DP (who's a bit of a needlephobic) did all my injections for me (with blue needle, green only used to draw up solution) and didn't have a hitch at all......think he actually started to enjoy it towards the end !!!!!


Good luck to you in your 2ww 
Natasha


----------

